# Jessica Alba - stoppt Beauty-OP-Wahnsinn



## Mandalorianer (29 Juni 2010)

Jessica Alba stoppt Beauty-OP-Wahnsinn

Die Vernunft hat doch noch gesiegt. Hollywood-Schönheit Jessica Alba konnte die junge Chinesin Xiaoqing überzeugen, sich nicht in einen wahnsinnigen Schönheits-OP-Marathon zu stürzen. Die 21-Jährige wollte sich für ihren Freund in einen Jessica-Lookalike verwandeln lassen, weil er großer Fan der Schauspielerin ist .

Xiaoqing will nun so bleiben, wie es Mutter Natur vorgesehen hat. Sie sagt: „Es ist toll, dass Jessica sich über mich so viele Gedanken gemacht hat. Ihre Worte haben eine wichtige Rolle in meiner Entscheidung gespielt.“ Jessica legte der Chinesin ans Herz, dass man von anderen so geliebt werden sollte, wie man ist. Es ist allerdings nicht bekannt, ob Xiaoqing noch mit ihrem Freund zusammen ist.

*Danke Jessica Du bist Klasse *


----------



## Q (30 Juni 2010)

oh, dank Dir für den Hinweis. Wollte schon Nachbars Lumpi auf Jessicalookalike umoperieren lassen, weil das doggystyle dann besser aussieht  Dann lass ich das besser mal rofl3


----------

